# Halloween advent calendar



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

That is so cool and creative! What are you going to put inside?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Jimmy, that's awesome! Love that idea. Looks like one of the Cost Plus/World Market advent boxes?


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I just started working on one of these! Mine is unfinished wood and I got it at Craft Warehouse. Yours looks great!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome! Hope I find one at a yard sale this week so I can give it a makeover too.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks all for the feedback! Making stuff is a bit more fun when you share it.

Sneakykid- I want to make sure all the doors still open properly so it's good for a little candy or toy. 

Auditor- I don't remember where I got the darn thing but I was thinking of doing another so I was googling and amazoning- dang they're expensive! Similar ones anyway, I didn't see the exact same one. It's very sturdy and well built though.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

They are rather expensive. The one I bought was originally $30 but I got it for $10 on sale. Watch yard sales!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

That’s so creative! I never would have thought to repurpose a Christmas advent calendar. I see those in thrift shops periodically. I may have to pick one up and try this. Your new Halloween calendar looks great! ❤


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok i love this man i would love to find one i could make ov er


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I love this! I'm going to be on the lookout for something like this that I can makeover post-christmas.


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

I made one using a small collectibles curio I found at a thrift store. I really liked this one because it had 31 spaces so I can use it for the entire month of October. It doesn't have little doors to open, so I use a little jack o lantern carved by my girlfriend to mark the days. 

View attachment 718845
View attachment 718845
View attachment 718846
View attachment 718845
View attachment 718846


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

CJSimon said:


> View attachment 718847
> View attachment 718848


I love that! Awesome job!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Still plugging along...some improvements, not finished:


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

jimmyMM said:


> Still plugging along...some improvements, not finished:


You're making better progress than I am! I think it looks awesome! The wings are a nice touch.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Ladyfrog said:


> You're making better progress than I am! I think it looks awesome! The wings are a nice touch.


They from a Dollar Tree skeleton bat. I haven't locked them into place yet so not sure where I want the angle. So my cats spin them around.


----------

